# Which hospital in the North West of England



## GTNP3 (May 26, 2017)

Hello
I have just been told that I have GORD and need to go for tests beginning with an endoscope &#128566; Does anyone have any recommendations for hospitals in the North West of England, particularly Countess of Chester, Warrington, Halton or Leighton. Any experience? Any help most gratefully received.


----------

